# Day 5 after neuter, a little drainage ok?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a total noob at the whole neutering process... so I'm probably being totally paranoid, but I just wanted to double check with you guys about a little issue.

Rocky has had a little bit of drainage out of his wound. It looked clear, not think like pus. It was enough over the course of the day to moisten the fur around the incision on his legs. Also, he's been wearing a cone for the last 5 days, so it's not a matter of him infecting or irritating it.

That being said, when I saw the drainage I took the cone off for a moment and let him clean it up, then took these pics. Does this look typical for 5 days after the surgery?

Thanks for any answers you can give!




















Will upload another photo in an hour or so since it's probably a bit red from him cleaning it.


----------



## mtamme87 (Jul 31, 2009)

i would say hat it looks pretty red, if it seems swollen it may be infected. is your dog on antibiotics? when my dog got fixed one of his testicles didn't drop so his surgery was pretty intense but after 5 day it looked a lot better. if the rednes doesn't go down and it swells i would definitely get it check out by a vet. sometimes its better to be paranoid then to over look some thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN-5Nnk8Sys


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

The only experience I've had with a nueter was with Rascal when he was 6 months old. His looked a lot better after 5 days than that. It wasn't nearly as swollen and red and I didn't notice any drainage. He also only had to wear his E collar the first day. My dad dog sat for me and watched him like a hawk for the week after. I would say definitely take him back to the vet for a looksee.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Had him into the vet the next morning after posting this. He had a minor infection, they put him on a topical and a pill antibiotic, things are cleared up just fine now. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yea Trumpetjock, out of all the neuters I've had to watch over at the SPCA kennels I'm with and having Dexter here (a foster I had neutered) for the healing process, it's never been that red after 5 days. 

I see is was a few days ago that you posted this... how is he now?
Nessa

ETA: LoL... I must have been posting right as you were posting! Glad to hear it was only minor and glad to know he's doing well! Yay!
Nessa


----------

